# MonStar's Journal: Keeping It Simple!



## M.J.H. (Sep 24, 2004)

Since my last journal was trashed, new journal!  

This journal I am going to keep. I am not going to do any kind of strict training program or diet at all. I am going to keep everything simple and basic. No fancy way of training, no fancy way of dieting, no fancy supplements. Just simple training, simple dieting, simple supplements. Nothing too complicated. I always for whatever reason overthink everything. I have no idea why. 

This journal isn't going anywhere, and I am not going to overthink anything. I am going to keep it simple! And focus on progression. 

Please, please, please do not crowd my journal with posts that are not related to my current training/diet, thanks.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 24, 2004)

Friday; 9-24-2004

*Chest*

Good chest workout today, really seemed to beat up my pecs pretty well today. Considering how sh*tty my diet was last night, this really doesn't surprise me at all. Binged like crazy last night, so all the calories I think are the reason that my pump was crazy today in the gym. 

*Decline BB Presses*
2 sets of 4 with 315
3 sets of 2 with 350
1 set of 12 with 275

*Flat DB Presses*
4 sets of 8 with the 120's

*Flat DB Flyes*
3 sets of 8 with the 75's

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes*
2 sets of 10 with 180

Started off with decline BB presses, great sets! Hit 2 sets of 4 with 315, felt extremely easy. Then I moved onto 3 sets of 2 with 350. Great sets there. Felt very strong today in declines today, I was pleased with my strength. Moved onto 4 sets of 8 with the 120's. Great sets there as well. Moved onto some flyes, and finished up with some pec-deck flyes. Pecs were totally exhausted, and pumped as f*ck. 

Diet:
- cottage cheese + pineapple
- tuna wrap 
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout 
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- MRP + 2% milk
- tuna wrap
- teriyaki chicken + vegetables 

Sleep: 8 hours.

Weight: 233 lbs. Heavy today, but my diet the past few days has been horrendous.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Damn, and I was just getting into the other one 

Good luck Mike.


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

Just cause there was some whoring in the last journal doesnt mean you need to start a new one


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 24, 2004)

*PreMier:* Yeah the other one was 5 pages of absolutely nothing journal related at all. So there is really no point in me using that one. Plus I am no longer doing Westside. Surprise, surprise, I am sure.  

*Jill:* There were 5 pages of nothing related to my training/diet at all, I think that's a little more than just whoring.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Mike, I for one am glad you started this one.  I thought there was way too much stuff in the other journal that had nothing to do with your training.

As I told you before, I am behind you 100%....time to train...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2004)

Good luck on this journal Mike.  I promise not to rant in this one .  

I do think you should stick with a Westside style program for awhile.


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mike 

I tend to overthink everything too. You are right, keeping it simple works best. Good luck in all your goals, I will try to follow as much as I can


----------



## Monolith (Sep 24, 2004)

Brownie ate dog food today.  Then he drank some water.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 25, 2004)

*Tony:* Yeah I definitely needed a new journal, lol. The other one was 5 pages of everyone arguing, I am hoping that this one doesn't turn out the same way. Lately I have been pigging out like crazy on some sh*tty food---so I am trying to get back into the swing of eating clean. 

*JerseyDevil:* I don't know man, I think I need to keep things simple a while. Focus on not binging, not creating a new journal, not overthinking anything. I just want to keep things as simple as possible for a while. 

*jstar:* Hey there! Thanks for stopping by, I appreciate it. It is always so great to see new faces here in my journal. I am going to try and hang in there with keeping it simple. I just always like you said you do, overthink everything. Make things more complicated than they really are, etc. 

*Monolith:* Whatever you say bro, lol.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Just cause there was some whoring in the last journal doesnt mean you need to start a new one



Did you read his old journal?  It wasn't just some whoring 

I like the name Mike, now let's keep it simple and *stay*  here


----------



## Novo (Sep 25, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Brownie ate dog food today.  Then he drank some water.


I am interested in learning more about Brownie's diet and training (I was following his progress with interest in the "what happens when alpha meets alpha" thread, it proved most err, distracting   ) - do you think he would consider starting a journal here please?

All the best Mike; one day at a time hey? Easier to build up lots of little wins that way, rather than focus on the unrealistic enormity of never slipping again


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Jill:* There were 5 pages of nothing related to my training/diet at all, I think that's a little more than just whoring.


I didnt realize is was that many pages of    

Sorry.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 25, 2004)

*Jenny:* Yeah, I am just going to take things one day at a time. I am not going to be overly concerned with keeping this journal forever, etc. Just take things gradually one day at a time, and focus on progression, and eating clean, etc. Thanks for stopping by. 

*Novo:* Agreed man, I am going to focus on short term goals this time around. That's the only way that I am going to stick it out. Thanks for the post, bro. 

*Jill:* Yeah my other journal was full of sh*t. It got a bit out of hand, honestly. But it's okay now because I am going to stick with this journal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 25, 2004)

Saturday; 9-25-2004

*Legs*

Decent leg session today I think, I missed a PR on deadlift. Not too concerned with it, I am not doing a powerlifting program, so it doesn't matter that much to me. I was just in the mood to deadlift heavy, so I tried, and missed. Not too big of a deal. 

*Conventional Deadlifts*
135x3
225x3
315x2
405x2
495x1
585x1
640x0
640x0

*Hack Squats*
2 sets of 6 with 520
2 sets of 4 with 610

*Smith-Machine Lunges*
4 sets of 6 with 175

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 15 with 260

*Hyperextensions*
3 sets of 10 with 120

*Seated Calf Raises*
5 sets of 15 with 285

After the deadlifts I moved onto some hack squats. Really hit my quads and glutes hard there, great sets. Worked up to 610 for 2 sets of 4, not bad at all. Nice and deep. The Smith lunges are pretty damn good, they hit my legs hard. Leg extensions I used the entire stack for 3 sets of 15, pretty good quad contractions. The hyperextensions can be described in one word---PAINFUL. I have never done hyperextensions for more than 5-6 reps. And let me tell you I got the deepest muscle aches in my hamstrings and a*s at the end of each set, holy sh*t. Finished up today with some seated calf raises. Nothing too bad. 

Diet:
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- tuna wrap, mixed fruit 
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout 
- MRP + 2% milk
- 6" tuna & cheese sub
- cottage cheese + peaches 

Wanted to add in here today that I had a pretty much mental fight with myself to not binge. I don't know why but tonight I just wanted to binge so damn bad. Really had to battle myself back and forth mentally whether I should or should not. 

Sleep: 2 + 6 hours. Fell asleep for a couple of hours, and then I had to drive home. Not the greatest sleep last night. Whatever.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 25, 2004)

Good lifting.  Nice bench numbers the other day.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 25, 2004)

Damn MonStar, nice lifts.

I cant believe youre only 20....how long you been liftin' ?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 25, 2004)

*SF:* Thanks man, appreciate it. I was definitely pleased with my decline strength the other day. I didn't expect to throw around the weight that I did.

*Arnie's left nu:* Thanks man. I have been working out since I was 12, never took a break from it actually. I was an obsessed kid, lol. The first couple of years though I had absolutely no idea what I was doing.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 25, 2004)

You know, I did some thinking this evening. Both times (recently) that you've gone insane with the routine changes and the binging, were times you were on M1T. So I thought about. You're basically kicking insane amounts of fake test (to speak generically) into your system. Naturally you were going to want to eat. Binging, being hungry, whatever. 

Well, I compared to myself. I know when my hormones are raging because two things happen:

1) I can't stop eating
2) I want to nail everything female (that's human at least)

So I got to wondering. Perhaps the M1T was lending to your binging. Maybe you need to only do M1T cycles when you really don't mind the bulking. I mean, a cycle on M1T when you're loading calories like a madman? Your gains would be ridiculous.

Anywho, that's my thoughts for the evening.


----------

